# (Java-)Projektorganisation mit Eclipse



## DarthShader (29. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich gerade, wie man am besten seine Java Projekte mit Eclipse organisiert. Zur Zeit habe ich 3 verschiedene Workspaces - Arbeit, Privat, Uni. Die jeweiligen Projekte werden dann im entsprechenden Workspace erstellt.

Nun merke ich gerade, dass ich wohl noch ein oder zwei weitere "Kategorien" von Projekten habe, ich möchte aber nicht wirklich noch 2 Workspaces erstellen. Vor allem, weil eclipse ja in ".metadata" seine Einstellungen speichert. Ändere ich eine Einstellung, so muss ich diese dann immer in den anderen Workspaces ebenfalls machen.

Eclipse bietet ja die Möglichkeit, vorhandene Projekte in den Workspace zu importieren, und die Sourcedateien _nicht_ in den Workspace zu kopieren. Das ist natürlich klasse, wenn ich das jedoch mache, dann ist mein Package Explorer irgendwann zu voll, und ich habe überhaupt keine Übersicht mehr, welche Projekte nun zu welcher "Kategorie" gehören. Was ich gerne hätte, wäre eine Funktion mit der ich (virtuelle) Ordner im Package Explorer erstellen kann, sodass ich die Projekte ordnen/sortieren kann.

Wie macht ihr das denn, haut ihr einfach alle Projekte in denselben Workspace? Benutzt ihr mehrere Workspaces? Gibt es vielleicht eine Funktion, um Projekte zu ordnen?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. März 2007)

Hallo,

mit Working Sets hast du in Eclipse noch eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit mehrere Projekte innerhalb eines Workspaces zusammenzufassen.

Gruß Tom


----------

